# TTF Shiney Hiney Jig Heads now at Academy



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

went to two academy around school and ran into the shiney hiney jig heads. ive been wanting to try these for awhile so i picked up acouple.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the Thread:cheers:

We just saw the Jigheads on the pegs today as well.

We're planning a "*FREE" Shiney Hiney Jighead Sample Pack* mailed directly to a few hundred anglers in the next few days. We'll make sure you're first on the list!!

If any anglers see this thread, PM your name and shipping address and we'll get you on the pre-free Jighead shipping list.

TTF ships the *Shiney Hiney Poppin' Rigs* to Academy this week!

Here are a few pictures and a video of R.J. and Jay Paul from Swamp People TV Show, fishing the Shiney Hiney last Fall on Castin' Cajun.


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

cool thanks. picked up the chart and white ones today. cant wait until the poppin rig gets on the shelves so i can pick one up to test also.


----------



## LSU-DotsNspots (Feb 17, 2011)

*Shiney Hiney Poppin' Rigs*

There on the shelves at Bass Pro in Katy, seen them there today for lunch.... also the jigheads.

:texasflag:flag:


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

LSU-DotsNspots said:


> There on the shelves at Bass Pro in Katy, seen them there today for lunch.... also the jigheads.
> 
> :texasflag:flag:


Correct....Bass Pro Shops addded the Shiney Hiney Jigheads and Poppin' Rigs as well....You can find the Poppin' Rigs and Jigheads in Indy Tackle Shops along the Coast too.

TTF


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow...had to clean out the TTF PM Box...Sorry if we missed any PM's...its tough to respond to all PM's.

The Pre-Ship PM's are adding up fast!


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

not sure if you recieved my pm then


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

FishNJeremy said:


> not sure if you recieved my pm then


Got it


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Got it


 You get mine just now? :sheepy:


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

blackmagic said:


> You get mine just now? :sheepy:


Yeap:cheers:....We'll start shipping sample packs in a few days.

Thanks,

TTF


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Still available?


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Yeap:cheers:....We'll start shipping sample in a few days.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TTF


 Sweet thanks!


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

yakamac said:


> Still available?


You're good!

TTF


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

Pm sent sir, ill be swinging by academy and buy a couple for this weekend. They seem legit keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Flounder_Pounder said:


> Pm sent sir, ill be swinging by academy and buy a couple for this weekend. They seem legit keep up the good work guys.


Good deal....Post some pics....Shiney Hiney Jigheads work well on all kinds of soft plastics(Scented and Non-Scented)...The ribbed collar down the hook shank hold the plastics very well.

TTF


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Keep up the great job sent you a pm earlier.


----------



## big22 (Jul 11, 2012)

I have been using them for some time, work great under a popping cork


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Cool Tal! Thanks for the offer! :cheers: Glad to hear about the SH hitting Academy!!!


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

PM sent. Thank you for the offer, and I will check out TTF gear at Academy also.:biggrin:


----------



## southTXwader (Sep 18, 2011)

My little sister had an amazing time catching trout under the lights with a popping cork and shiney hiney combo, hopefully she won't want to take some of them from the sample pack!
PM sent


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

*didnt see pics earlier*

These things look sweeeet :bounce:

Sent my info earlier!


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words about the Shiney Hiney Line-up of Products.

Just a quick heads up....We only have around 250 sample packs and our PM box is filling up fast...get in on this Pre-Free offer while you can.

TTF


----------



## BENfishing (Nov 5, 2010)

It works nice! Got them as a gift. Glad they're coming to Academy, because they were hard to find.
PM sent


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm in for the free sample.
I hope you get my PM.
Thanks


----------



## 2ltl2lt (Mar 7, 2011)

PM Sent if the offers still good!
Will be sliding by Academy to pick some up soon!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

Those are very nice 
PM sent

thanks


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Don't forget me. I posted about these when they first came out LoL


----------



## Texans (Jul 18, 2012)

PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

kcliff said:


> Don't forget me. I posted about these when they first came out LoL


We remember your post...you're good to go:cheers:

TTF


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Question are these long shank hooks? Just curious never seen them but they look good


----------



## Slanteraknot (Jul 16, 2012)

PM sent. Thank you for the offer.


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

PM sent...


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

John_B_1 said:


> Question are these long shank hooks? Just curious never seen them but they look good


Thanks for the question.

The 1/8 oz Jigheads are 2/0 Wide Gap Hooks on Standard Shank....1/4 oz are 3/0 Wide Gap Hooks on Standard Shanks

The samples we're shipping are 1/8 oz 3/0 Wide Gap Hooks on Standard Shanks.

Due to several request, we're considering offering the 1/8 oz in 2/0 & 3/0 Wide Gaps.

We know anglers like the 1/8 oz , 2/0 Wide Gap Hook because they work great with smaller baits. The original design was to fit the 1/8 oz, 2/0 Jighead with the Shiney Hiney Shrimp Tail.....Angler are now using the 1/8 oz, 2/0 Jigheads with small grubs, curly tails, shrimp tails, under the lights with double rigs and even slipping skirts on them.

Here are a few ways we rig the 1/8 oz, 2/0 Hook:


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

PM Sent, Thank you for the offer and all that you guys do! Keep up the great work.


----------



## tmstamps (Jan 8, 2009)

I sent my PM yesterday. I love using your Dummy topwaters so look forward to using the Shiney Hiney jig heads!! Thanks again!!


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

tmstamps said:


> I sent my PM yesterday. I love using your Dummy topwaters so look forward to using the Shiney Hiney jig heads!! Thanks again!!


Awesome....Here is the Gold Shiney Hiney Jighead with Rootbeer Shiney Hiney Tail.


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

Either they are not yet on the shelf at my Academy or the bikinis strolling through the fishing section distracted me at the wrong moments this morning.


----------



## mfloyd (Apr 5, 2005)

I like the way those look, can't wait to try them.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

medgecko said:


> Either they are not yet on the shelf at my Academy or the bikinis strolling through the fishing section distracted me at the wrong moments this morning.


Yeah...They're hanging on the end of random isles in the Fishing Section...Academy should have the Fall Planogram ready to go in a few weeks.

TTF


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay....Shipping out the first Pre-Free Shiney Hiney Jigheads 1/8 0z 3/0 Wide Gap Hook samples this AM....If you want on the Pre-Free List you have until 10 AM today....Not sure when we'll offer free samples after 10 am today.

Here is a picture of the Pre-Free Shiney Hiney Jighead Pack you'll get in your mailbox next week:dance:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Theyre great with the hustlers as well


-mac-


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

can U send a pack to Hitchcock? ed/vb


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

*Thanks*

Very nice. I can't wait to try em out.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Just One More said:


> Very nice. I can't wait to try em out.


Good deal....Some Hiney's will be at your door soon!:dance:

Mailed out over 250 Sample Packs today!

Thanks,

TTF


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

PLEASE Tell me i got on the list for a sample. Buy almost all TTF products....sport stickers on my boat and truck!!

Thanks guys


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

jaycf7 said:


> PLEASE Tell me i got on the list for a sample. Buy almost all TTF products....sport stickers on my boat and truck!!
> 
> Thanks guys


You've got some Hiney's on the way


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I sent a pm the other day I hope I made the list!


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I sent a pm the other day I hope I made the list!


Yeap...You're good:flag:


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, I am itching to learn a new technique.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Can't wait for them to arrive (I'm assuming I made the list). We're headed to Sharkathon next weekend so they'll get wet quickly.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

justletmein said:


> Can't wait for them to arrive (I'm assuming I made the list). We're headed to Sharkathon next weekend so they'll get wet quickly.


Sweet......Yeah, you have Hiney's on the way.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cool jig heads for sure


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

*GREAT LOOKING in the water!!!*

Bought several of them at academy thursday, hooked a 3" paddle tail mullet on there, freaking looks sweet in the water :bounce:. Wouldn't spin and the eye's stand out like crazy. Didn't catch anything on them, but also didn't catch anything on anything else. Looked so good in the water there's no doubt :rotfl: this will be the first bait I put on next time out!! Glad I found out about them. Thanks guys!


----------



## Texans (Jul 18, 2012)

Just got my sample pack in the mail! I'm gonna give them a try in the morning. I just wanted to say thank you!


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

They are not at my academy. Academy is one of the worst companies now that do not know how to listen to consumers.


----------



## redneck91 (May 19, 2012)

The academy on Crenshaw and 8 has them in good stock.

I got my samples today, Thank yall for this and I'll be sure to give them a thorough using!


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hope. I wasn't to late awesome jig head for reds thanks


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Awesome jig heads. Got mine today. Kudos.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> You've got some Hiney's on the way


That's why I love TFT, great baits and stand up people. My peg board in my garage is covered with yalls products.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

X100, they're a great group, very generous and they take the time to listen to their customers wants and needs


----------



## big22 (Jul 11, 2012)

Got mine in the mail today, love all ttf products thanks again


----------



## Kp1387 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hopefully y'all got my pm the other day! Would love to give these a try!


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks! for the Hiney, TTF. I can't wait to dunk these beauties.


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

I didn't bother eading all 6 pages on my phone yet. I just got mine today in the mail. They look awesome. I can't wait to try tuem out! Thanks a TON guys. It's a cool thing you're doing!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I didnt even expect to get them today! I really appreciate the shiney hineys guys! 


-mac-


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Got them in the mail today. Way cool.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)




----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Sent a PM, hopefully I made the list nothing in the mail today, been wanting to try these out but couldn't find them anywhere.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks again TTF. I received mine today and they look absolutely awesome. You guys are really taking care of your customers.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Got mine in mail yesterday. Ca'nt wait to go try them out. THANKS TTF!


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Got mine in Meany thanks .all I can say is awesome. Can't wait. To get them. Wet. TTF ROCKS


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Mine are in and I can't say in words how they look. You did a fantastic job on this jig!

Thanks for the sample...


----------



## PastorD (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm speechless. OMG


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Headed to Academy in a few to see if they have shiney hiney's here.Also want a fish grabber glove thingy they're using in the Youtube video with the Swamp People.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

We had a flood of new PM'S requesting samples...we'll do our best but supplies are getting low.

Thanks for all the kudos on the Shiney Hiney's.

TTF


----------



## lastcastfishin (Jul 3, 2012)

*freebeees*

Thank will put them to good use.


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Got mine yesterday and they look great! Can't wait to use them. Thanks TTF!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks TTF! Didn't check mail yesterday but im sure mine are in!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Actually got mine, going to try them out tomorrow on some Chicken Boys...


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Got mine in.

Thanks!


----------



## NoLuckChuck (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the samples.  Can't wait to try them out this week.


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

I've been throwing shiney hineys with great success since last fall. I love the head and shrimp tail for sight casting in the marsh. They're made with quality components. The hooks are razor sharp straight out of the package, and I haven't had one straighten out or bend.

Redfish hardly ever turned down a SH placed on their nose. I've experimented with several different plastics as the trailer, but my favorite is a shiney hiney paired with a TTF flats minnow tail.

Here's a few pics from last Friday in the marsh...


----------



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the samples!! Can't wait to put them to use!!


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's a couple video showing the shiney hiney in action...


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

just recieved mine this morning. thanks ttf. now time to go to academy and see if the popping cork rig is on the shelves so i can pick them up too


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Got mine this morn as well. Thanks TTF


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Look great! Any plans on a line of screw-lock Shiney Hineys?


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks for the jig heads ,cant wait to try them out


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

ACbob said:


> Look great! Any plans on a line of screw-lock Shiney Hineys?


We actually have a few prototype screwlock's...we'll see how the ribbed collar goes..then make a move from there.

Glad everyone are receiving the Shiney Hiney samples.

Thanks for the pics and vids JP!!!

TTF


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

The ribbed lead holds fine IMO. A screwlock would be so far back because of the chenille body that it would be hard to get the soft plastic around the hook point i bet. Just sayin


-mac-


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The ribbed lead holds fine IMO. A screwlock would be so far back because of the chenille body that it would be hard to get the soft plastic around the hook point i bet. Just sayin
> 
> -mac-


Yeah...the screwlock is a little different in design...but the ribbed collar works great..so we'll stick with that for now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Yeah...the screwlock is a little different in design...but the ribbed collar works great..so we'll stick with that for now.


I agree

-mac-


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Received a package of jig heads today. Thanks a bunch. Can't wait to give them a try.


----------



## racingdc9 (Jul 30, 2012)

Got the jig heads over the weekend. Thanks!


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Received the Shiney's today. Thanks


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Received the Shiney's jigs today.Thanks!!!


----------



## BENfishing (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks it felt like X-mas came early. I'll get it the water ASAP!


----------



## jd99problems (Sep 20, 2009)

Got mine, too!!...Thanks TTF....and bring back the Key Lime Pie in a TK2!!!....LOL


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I got mine going this weekend gonna try to team them up with a H&H curly tail


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Yeah...the screwlock is a little different in design...but the ribbed collar works great..so we'll stick with that for now.


I like the ribbed collar too. It hold the bait just fine and it doesn't tear up your plastics as easy as screwlocks do.


----------



## tmstamps (Jan 8, 2009)

I received my Shiney Hiney jig heads in the mail yesterday. Thanks again!! Can't wait to try them out!!


----------



## 2ltl2lt (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the Shiney Hineys!!!! Ready to go try them out come Long Change!!


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

*Shiney Hiney "Free" Sample update:*

We received another page of PM's yesterday/Last night....we're regrouping and checking supplies....we'll try to get the PM's up until 9:30 this morning out sometime this week....We'll be out of samples after that.

We kept the mailing list...to all that took the time to request the Shiney Hiney Jighead samples, be on the lookout for a "New" product sample from TTF in the next few weeks.

Best regards,

TTF


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Academy at IH-10 and Bunker Hill in Houston has the Shiney Hiney jigheads on the shelf in their jighead section. Seemed to have all colors and purchased them this morning.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks, TTF for the generosity. I got mine in the mail yesterday, felt like a kid at Christmas opening that package. Now I just have to wait until Friday to use them.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Received my shiney hiney jigs today. Can't wait to try them on our group trip to Lake Calcasieu this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## lure buddy (Sep 30, 2009)

Got mine thanks I will be putting them to use in a few weeks.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> *Shiney Hiney "Free" Sample update:*
> We kept the mailing list...to all that took the time to request the Shiney Hiney Jighead samples, be on the lookout for a "New" product sample from TTF in the next few weeks.


you guys are awesome


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmmm, what's this "New" product you speak of??


----------



## plugaway (Mar 21, 2012)

2ltl2lt said:


> Thanks for the Shiney Hineys!!!! Ready to go try them out come Long Change!!


Haven't got any shiney hineys yet, but I'm feelin' you on the Long Change part!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Got mine too. Thanks again TTF


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Posted in another thread but wanted to say thanks again. Fished shallow and sight casting. Wife caught 2. Both times fish were tailing . Doing the extended arm on purpose


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for the sample pack.

JimD


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Thx TTF!


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

We also have them at Daley's


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you very much TTF. Can't wait til this weekend to try them out.


----------



## dragpuller (Dec 28, 2009)

*tHANKYOU*

jUST A NOTE OF THANKS FOR THE FREE JIG HEADS. NOT MANY ARE AS GENEROUS.


----------



## anoldlady (Sep 19, 2005)

I received mine in the mail yesterday and cannot wait it give them a shot. Thanks guys at TTF!


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

*Got mine*

Thanks for the sample pack. Very generous of you. Can't wait to use them


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I got mine too yesterday. They look awesome! Thank you TTF!!!


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks tasty.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

aggie182 said:


> Looks tasty.


Is this a TTF Lil Speck killer Shrimp Tail or something else?...Looks good no matter what the tail is....Thanks for the pic...TTF


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Rippin_drag said:


> Hmmm, what's this "New" product you speak of??[/Quote/]
> 
> We can say this particular product is not a new lure/bait....its a lure/bait enhancer...we took an old proven fishing technique and developed a new way to use this technique...Everyone on the list will get samples soon.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Gooot em! Thanks ttf!


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Is this a TTF Lil Speck killer Shrimp Tail or something else?...Looks good no matter what the tail is....Thanks for the pic...TTF


Yeah. Lil speck killer. One of my favorite lures but I often overlook them. They are hard to find though. Typically only see them in the tandems so I bought several packs of the tails only last time I saw them.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Not at the local 290 Academy.. Thanks Tal and TTF for sending me out some to try on a fly... Excellent colors and well crafted..


----------



## DeerSlayerToo (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks TTF I received mine yesterday.They look great


----------



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

Received mine last week...TY TTF...


----------



## The_Outrider (May 21, 2012)

Found them in Brownsville Academy a few weeks ago, near an endcap.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks to all that PM'd for Shiney Hiney Jighead samples...We're out of samples...We'll try to respond to PM's.

Tight lines,

TTF


----------



## rico86 (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't find em at my local academy :help: can I order some directly from you guys?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Www.Baadmarinesupply.com

Www.academy.com

Www.basspro.com

Www.seaworthymarine.com


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Www.Baadmarinesupply.com
> 
> Www.academy.com
> 
> ...


Thanks again for all the PM'S for the Shiney Hiney Samples...we're out of samples....we'll have another mail out soon on a new product.

Best regards,

TTF


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Who needs samples... these are good... don't need no samples.


----------



## HWY87 (Mar 17, 2012)

Tried these for the fret time yesterday and landed 5 flounder from the bank. 

Do these come in 3/0 jigheads?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

wish they had longer shank hooks.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

HWY87 said:


> Tried these for the fret time yesterday and landed 5 flounder from the bank.
> 
> Do these come in 3/0 jigheads?


Thanks for the shout out!
1/8 oz are 2/0.
1/4 oz are 3/0


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

We're getting several PM's about the sample packs...sorry to say...but this is an older thread ...we no longer have sample packs to ship...Thanks TTF


----------



## sharkcoach (Oct 6, 2005)

*TTF*

Thanks for pack, they work good with gulp for reds in Palacios! PM Sent


----------

